
Half of China's Infections on Saturday Came from an International Flight - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-04-12/russian-flight-had-half-of-infections-found-in-china-on-saturday
======
bleah1000
We all know that Bloomberg is in the pocket of the CCP, but it's sad to see
that his news is too. To be fair, it's more likely that he has lots of
business relations with China so wants to be overly friendly with the CCP so
they don't shut him down, or they give him favorable deals.

But it's bizarre to see so many American newspapers gladly spreading CCP
talking points. I mean, the NY Times let a CCP official write an op-ed. What
is going on?

I feel like we've entered yellow journalism 2.0. Media outlets show their bias
on their sleeves with no shame. It's always been kind of a crap shoot for
opinion pieces, but now even the regular news feels more like someone's
opinion than actual journalism.

------
jc01480
Is the US media defense of China solely due to the exercise of influence
through Chinese financial interests in their corporations? There doesn’t seem
to be any other explanation for the intense media sympathy. It’s truly
bizarre.

------
rasz
and 100% of international infections 4 months ago came from Chinese flights.

------
pacamara619
Half of the cases _reported by the CCP_ came from International Flights.

